# Aurora AFX Trans AM Camaros



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok you guys are pretty good at this. Do I have them all or am I missing something? (Besides chassis's wise guys!) :tongue:


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Dammit Plymouth! Every time you post up one of these I start hunting bodies! Only got the one on the far right myself but I've seen the others and I am tempted. Does seem like a great racing body! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Missing a window post. And chassis on a few.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the insight Doba. Yeah I know. I have to make some goop. I don't usually leave the chassis's on my cars, because I don't have enough of them. I guess you could say I'm a body Hoarder. Wait. That doesn't sound right. Body Aficionado? Nope. Hmmm Body Collector? No that doesn't sound good either. Lets just say I keep that chassis on that car because they came together. The wheels are a vintage aftermarket item. They are chrome. I just want to keep them together. Besides I was in a hurry and didn't have time to dig up extra chassis's. Sheesh you didn't say anything on my firebird and semi truck posts.... :tongue:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*uuhh...*

... yer a hoarder alright.... but ain't we all ? lol...:thumbsup:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

plymouth71 said:


> Ok you guys are pretty good at this. Do I have them all or am I missing something? (Besides chassis's wise guys!) :tongue:


 
Assuming the third and sixth cars are set up w/ a light bar, your missing a baby bue/pink (yes pink, beleived to be early singapore paint color error, but I've had a couple and have seen others in collections), there was a MIB all baby blue but w/ out the bowties and NO numbers on the bay a couple of years ago. And you can't forget the black fade "Arrow" stripe....think '57 nomad and the stretch wheelbase Cuda combined stripes. I have seen Gold, Maroon and Green as a base color....there may be more.

And don't forget the JL paint schemes.......if your so inclined.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I try not to lump in the Auto World pieces with AFX. I thought the Black fade Arrow stripe was a Prototype only.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

plymouth71 said:


> I try not to lump in the Auto World pieces with AFX. I thought the Black fade Arrow stripe was a Prototype only.


 
Wasn't sure if you were looking for different colors to race or to collect.......as for the "Black fade Arrow stripe" I have not seen one in the box/blister, but there seems to be a few more of them around then the standard prototype or paint test model.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I wonder if they are clones... Wouldn't be hard for someone good with an airbrush...


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

plymouth71 said:


> I wonder if they are clones... Wouldn't be hard for someone good with an airbrush...


 
All that I have seen I would authenticate as legit vintage for many different reasons......pait is factory tampo consistant, I obtained one from a former employee, All that I have inspected/owned never had glass melted in, but did have the rear bumper!?! I'm thinking premium, maybe for "factory" racers? I have other bodies that were manufactured specific for factory racers.....but it's just my (un)edjucated guess.



-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

LoL. Well Just as in the real world of Collector cars, Never say Never!


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

rear bumpers? notorious 

AFX sure do sit lower than aw. 

Has anybody painted some like old IROC ?


----------



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

I had a blue with clear windows, and a blue that had the two posts that hold the chassis up that were hollow.... _someone_ here got them, maybe a post will pop up. Actually if _someone_ here wanted they could make a really decent post on them!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Pretty sure I have all the ones in your pic, and no others.

--rick


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thought about it CW. Did a couple customs on these bodies...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Digging the Firebird! I always thought it would be a good idea to resin-cast Firebird noses like that, either to convert Camaros, or to convert Tyco Trans Ams to early- or mid-'70s models...

--rick


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I want to do one with the snorkel hood but can't seem to make one that looks right


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I always loved that purple rendition!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

You mean the one with the Nose Job performed by my son when he drove it full tilt into the CD tower? Yeah, Thats my favourite too. (snapped the front end off, epoxied it back on).


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dug through my photos and found some pics of the hand built prototypes...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ohhh. I like that paint scheme!! Logging it into the memory banks!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

plymouth71 said:


> Dug through my photos and found some pics of the hand built prototypes...


 


That's the paint scheme I was talking about.......first one I've seen w/ glass and not so sure it's a "prototype" but rare non-the-less.


--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Prototype was in the listing. If you look at the pic in the book, it has correct glass.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Looks a little like a Baldwin Motion Camaro...


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Plymouth,

The 70 Firebird conversion, was the nose cast from the Hot Wheels car? That looks really good and I think I'd like to try and duplicate that. That would so cool next to a 70 Camaro, Mustang, Challenger, Cuda and Javelin. The missing link for sure.









-Paul


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Actually a Johnny lightning car...


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Cool, I'll keep my eye out for one of those. One more item to scour for at Wal-Mart :thumbsup:

-Paul


----------

